# CAM TIMING



## TOOMUCH (Jul 15, 2007)

REPLACING head gasket on ka25de during brake down set #1 to TDC, timing marks not lined up correct intake cam at 1 o'clock and exhaust cam at 1 o'clock, on idoler sprocket at 1 or 2 o'clock. the colored chain marks not lined up at all. marked the chain with paint marker.
Looks like the service manual shows the exhaust and idoler sprocket to be correct but intake seem to be at 11 o'clock. waiting on other gaskets and in-lbs torque wrench, but now what i have done is placed everything way manual showes, but car did run before with just a little miss at low rpm. is there any reason someone would advance the cam the way it was and car still run good and or should i put it back the way it was.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First of all, set the #1 cylinder to TDC on the COMPRESSION STROKE. There should be 8 links from one cam sprocket timing mark to the other one. Here's a picture of what the cam positions should be:


----------

